# Mason bees in Quebec city



## Mcbeck (Feb 8, 2018)

Julie, I know nothing about Mason bees, but I didn't visit your city last year in October. I have to say it was a beautiful place with very warm and friendly people! When I get a chance I will be back to check more of it out, welcome!


----------

